# Problema con el compresor de una heladera exhibidora



## Bruno2143 (Nov 13, 2019)

Hola... Tengo un inconveniente con el compresor de una heladera exhibidora... Enciende y se apaga a los pocos segundo.... Ya probé en motor directo..

Probé enchufar el motor directo y anda perfecto... *POR*  éso pensé q*UE* podría ser el relé una vez q*UE* lo reemplacé, al encender sube muchísimo el amperaje *POR* lo q*UE* actúa el ptc y corta la corriente... Q*UE* puede ser??? Gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2019)

Si con relé nuevo salta el térmico  RIP


----------



## Bruno2143 (Nov 13, 2019)

Quiere decir q*UE* el motor ande conectado directamente.... Al no encender con relé nuevo, el motor no sirve más??? Gracias!!
Perdón.... Quise poner q*UE* aunque el motor ande directo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2019)

Por favor escribe correctamente para Foro Técnico. Gracias.

Si el relé y el térmico son nuevos ambos y son los correctos para ese motor . . .  chau motor


----------



## Bruno2143 (Nov 13, 2019)

Perfecto..... Gracias!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2019)

¿ Capacitor externo fallecido ?


----------



## Bruno2143 (Nov 13, 2019)

No tiene capacitor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2019)

Bruno2143 dijo:


> No tiene capacitor.


Por eso puse el comentario entre signos interrogación 

Algunas heladeras exhibidoras de varios cuerpos poseen compresor con capacitor.


----------

